# CO2 Regulator



## virgojavier (29 Jan 2013)

Dear All
My mate brought me a CO2 regulator from his work place (he is a welder). Just been wondering if this regulator will be alright for my CO2 kit which I am planning to make using FE.





Thx for your help
Lukasz


----------



## AndrewH (29 Jan 2013)

Not sure.
Looking at the connection, it looks maybe wider (?) than the regulator I just bought for my new FE.
Here is the one I got and you can see the connector which fits directly onto my standard 34B FE:





Also, does it have a needle valve? If not you might need to see if you can get one as the regulator control as it stands now might not have enough fine control.
Only other thing I can think of is adding a solenoid to control its on/off times.


----------



## virgojavier (29 Jan 2013)

That connection which is visible on the pic is the one which goes to FE. It fits, the output is not visible on the pic but its 10mm and im going to add solenoid to it, then needle valve with a 6mm output. 
I was concerned about the values of the pressures on this regulator. It looks like its design to handle a bit more extreme pressures lol
Regards
Lukasz


----------



## AndrewH (29 Jan 2013)

Ahh ok, I understand, sorry.

Not too sure what the working pressure of your reg is, but I can tell you what mine is if that helps.
The "bottle" side gauge is rated up to 160 bar (16 MPa / 2500 Psi)
The "diffuser" side gauge is rated up to 10 bar (1.0 MPa / 145 Psi)

Compared to your regulator, these do seem much lower, but I dont know if that means the regulator wont work under lower pressure conditions.
Sorry I cant be of more help, but Im sure someone else with much more experience than me can advise fully.


----------



## virgojavier (29 Jan 2013)

Thx Andrew. 
Lukasz


----------



## linkinruss (30 Jan 2013)

I believe you can get that same reg - the one which Andrew had shown - from co2 supermarket as well as eBay


----------



## AndrewH (30 Jan 2013)

linkinruss said:


> I believe you can get that same reg - the one which Andrew had shown - from co2 supermarket as well as eBay


 
Yup, I got it from David at CO2 Supermarket - really helpful, fast delivery, and 12 month warranty (which Im not sure you would get through eBay?)


----------



## linkinruss (30 Jan 2013)

Never knew it came with a 12 month warranty ;p
But David has helped with the setup when I had co2 leak!
Good stuff


----------



## virgojavier (30 Jan 2013)

I cant be bothered to pay for a new one if I have got one for free All I want is to make sure its alright


----------



## Brad123 (31 Jan 2013)

It will be fine. The needle valve will help to control the bubble count. Got one similar to that also for a welder


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Andrew - sorry to bring up an old thread, but how long did your SodaStream bottle last for?
Just replaced one after month.


----------



## AndrewH (7 Feb 2013)

linkinruss said:


> Andrew - sorry to bring up an old thread, but how long did your SodaStream bottle last for?
> Just replaced one after month.


 
Hi mate, I never used this with a S.Stream bottle Im afraid.
I went straight to the 2Kg FE. (primarily, because I was worried about the small capacity SodaStream bottles! (it says 60L on the bottle, but thats how much fizzy drink you can make!))


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Speaking to team co2 SM it should have last around the 2-3 months mark.
I'm running at around 2bps but the reg seems to fluctuate a lot so I'm not getting a constant rate.

Can't judge and don't know if I should buy another Reg or if it's down to the small capacity of the SodaStream bottle.

The dilemmas of spending money, haha!


----------



## AndrewH (7 Feb 2013)

I wonder if its the reg or the bottle?
If the reg is faulty, David @ CO2SM will stand over it I think (at least for 12 months from purchase)
To be honest, I was always dubious about the SodaStream side of things - I just couldnt argue the case for the small capacity bottles.

My advice would be to get a FE. I got mine for £20 full, and refills are £12. Bargain!


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Yeah, need to find a local supplier within west London for that.
Plus, the wife wouldn't allow that unless hidden


----------



## AndrewH (7 Feb 2013)

lol. fair point.
I used one of my missus' black tights and slid that onto the bottle. Now the red FE is completely black and looks much less "utility".
Setting it behind the tank has helped hide it too.

...now how to break it to the Wife that she is one pair of tights down....


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Ladders! Always note ladders!


----------



## ian_m (7 Feb 2013)

linkinruss said:


> I'm running at around 2bps but the reg seems to fluctuate a lot so I'm not getting a constant rate.


I had variable bubble rate when I first moved to in-line diffuser from in tank diffuser.

When I setup my CO2 (in tank) I used 6m of CO2 tubing, connected FE to one way valve then to bubble counter, using say about 1-2m of tubing and remaining 4m odd of tubing to in tank diffuser. No problem setting bubble count.

However when I moved to in-line diffuser, had real issues setting bubble count. First virtually nothing for a while (minute of so), then masses, then nothing. Shortened the length of tube between bubble counter and diffuser and hey presto set bubble rate, bubble rate stays set, no variation.

I suspect is was the long length of tube pressurising slowly, diffuser suddenly diffusing, depressurising the pipe and process repeating that was causing the issue.


----------



## AndrewH (7 Feb 2013)

Thanks Ian - thats awesome info - especially considering this weekend I am doing a big rescape and will be changing the CO2 setup.
I remember reading something about this in another thread too, so will definitely watch out for that one.

@linkinruss - are you running ceramic diffuser, on an inline setup for your Co2?


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Hi Ian,
I'm using a normal diffuser with an Easy Aqua Pro bubble counter/check valve.
So I'm already using less equipment then my last setup which was Reg > check valve > bubble counter > another check valve > diffuser and with that I had a good constent bubble rate.

My recent change I also had an Easy Aqua atomizer which I thought might be causing the issue with back pressure etc but that was replaced - still having the same issues.

I really don't want to go back to the cluttered route as everything looooksss sooooo tidy right now!


----------



## ian_m (7 Feb 2013)

I only left a long length of CO2 tubing to in tank diffuser so I could easily experiment moving the diffuser around in the tank to optimise CO2 dispersal.

You are using CO2 tubing ? Normal airline tubing & silicone tubing will go hard eventually with CO2. CO2 actually dissolves in silicone apparently.


----------



## linkinruss (7 Feb 2013)

Was that for me Ian?
Yep, using CO2 tubing bought from AE. That stuff is not flexible!
HA!


----------

